# Hoodie Gremlin....RIP :(



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)

So, heres a picture of one of the new kittens! She's such a lover and just hangs out on your shoulder...

ETA: Her name is Kaboodle <3


----------



## werecatrising (Oct 15, 2010)

How cute! Looks like my Ebony when he was a baby.


----------



## luvMyBRT (Mar 8, 2010)

What a little cuddle bug! :biggrin:


----------



## MollyWoppy (Mar 19, 2010)

What a cutie. Black cats are my favourite (how I ended up with a white one is beyond me). Neat name too! 
Thanks for the photo.


----------



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)

Here's a good one of Kit & Kaboodle! They are so cute together :biggrin:


----------



## luvMyBRT (Mar 8, 2010)

Awwww! How sweet! They are both adorable!


----------



## MollyWoppy (Mar 19, 2010)

Golly gosh, they're clones! What would happen if they lost their collars? You'd never know which one is which. Pretty, pretty cats.
Actually, I can't look for too long as it makes me want to get another cat, but it would have to be a black one this time.


----------



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)

They are actually siblings, but we can tell them apart easily because Kit (male) has short hair and is a bit more timid while Kaboodle (female) is long haired and very outspoken! They are such good little kittens. We just bought them an 8 foot cat jungle gym....will post pictures of them having fun on that soon!


----------



## MollyWoppy (Mar 19, 2010)

I obviously need to take a university course on cats because they look identical to me. I love that you're so happy with them, they've got themselves a great home. Coincidentally I just bought a 5' tree thing and a water fountain for mine last night - I'm going to be in some serious shxt with my lord when it gets here!


----------



## Ania's Mommy (Feb 8, 2009)

I WANT them!! They're so stinkin' cute. I've always liked black kitties soo much more than other colors too. Adorable. 

I'd get a kitty of my very own, except that my husband is petrified of them. Yes, I really just said that.


----------



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)

Why is he scared of them????


----------



## Ania's Mommy (Feb 8, 2009)

danemama08 said:


> Why is he scared of them????


He grew up on a farm with a lot of feral cats (as did I). So those are the only real cats that he's been around. And feral cats aren't really very friendly.

He has also asked me in the past about "those cats with the white stuff around their mouth that try to eat you". SO I think that some of those barn cats had rabies too. And cats with rabies are NOT nice.

Besides just a general feeling that cats are evil, he believes that cats can actually see your jugular vein and will rip it out and kill you when they get the chance. I'm not even kidding. 

I told my mom about this, and she told me of a great aunt that I have who thinks the same thing. So luckily Andrew didn't make up his crazy fear, but learned it from others. So I guess that makes me feel better about him???

But I really can't give him too much crap about his totally irrational cat fear. I'm petrified of birds. Feeding Ania chicken feet freaks me out. BUt I do it cuz I'm a good mommy.

ANd you recently just admitted to a bunny fear. So.... :biggrin:


----------



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)

I can relate to a fear of cats if all he's known are feral ones, heck...I'm afraid of them. Cat bites are the worst! In the low cost clinic I used to intern at there was an alley cat association that would trap feral cats and spay/neuter them, releasing them back to help lower their populations. Dealing with those cats was a nightmare. I only got bit once and it tried to rip my thumb off. I'm sure if you brought a 1 pound snuggly, purring kitten home he might not be afraid of it LOL

And yes, I hate rabbits, they freak me out!!!


----------



## MollyWoppy (Mar 19, 2010)

After reading this I'm thinking to myself, boy, am I am absolutely dreading the day I going to have to force a pill or something down my cat's throat, and, she only weighs 8lbs. So, I can understand how Andrew feels, (although I'd still pull the pxss out of him if he were mine!)
Like Natalie said though, maybe, just maybe he couldn't resist a 2lb little bundle of black fluff?? You could always go, " oh no, she'll be put to sleep if we don't take her!"


----------



## SerenityFL (Sep 28, 2010)

Cuuuuuuuuute! I love, love, love cats.

These two look like my Casper and Morticia when they were kittens. (Casper the fluffy one, Morticia, the short hair.)

I can only imagine that the adorable factor quadruples when they stand near one of your Great Danes.


----------



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)

They love to snuggle each other with the Danes, they are attached at the hip it seems, where one goes the other must as well!

I know it's silly but we dropped her off at the shelter for spay this morning and I feel so bad for her! Hope all goes well!


----------



## SerenityFL (Sep 28, 2010)

danemama08 said:


> They love to snuggle each other with the Danes, they are attached at the hip it seems, where one goes the other must as well!
> 
> I know it's silly but we dropped her off at the shelter for spay this morning and I feel so bad for her! Hope all goes well!


They'll be ok. Younger ones bounce back much quicker. But I know what you mean about feeling bad.

If at any point you wish to indulge me, I'd love to see a photo of them standing next to or all snuggled up inside, (meaning legs, not INside), one of the Danes. I think I would melt in to a pile of goo.


----------



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)

Kaboodle died today. Never woke up from her spay. I'm so devastated and heartbroken. Kit is lonely and confused.


----------



## MollyWoppy (Mar 19, 2010)

Oh no, you are kidding. I'm so, so sorry for you guys. You've had more than your fair share of heartbreak lately. Poor Kaboodle and poor you. I don't know what to say, thinking of you and sweet little Kit.


----------



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)

MollyWoppy said:


> Oh no, you are kidding. I'm so, so sorry for you guys. You've had more than your fair share of heartbreak lately. Poor Kaboodle and poor you. I don't know what to say, thinking of you and sweet little Kit.


Not kidding, wouldn't kid about something like this. I'm so sad, and I can't stop crying. These guys have only been with us for a few weeks and already I am so attached to them both...but especially Kaboodle. She was shaping up to be my next perfect cat companion. I'm just can't get past the fact that she wont ever come home, snuggle up with me in my arms again...


----------



## MollyWoppy (Mar 19, 2010)

Oh Natalie, I'm so sorry, I need to explain. 'No kidding' is a downunder expression, we use it to express shock and dismay, it is not a flippant comment at all, it's the exact opposite. I just want you to understand that. 
Honestly, my heart breaks for you, it's the last thing in the world you'd have expected to happen. What a shame, she must have been quite a character making such a huge impression on you so quickly. It sounds like she certainly took a good chunk of your heart with her.
I'm off now to give my cat a hug. I'm thinking of you.


----------



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)

I didn't take your comment in the wrong way at all.....thanks again for your thoughts and kind words


----------



## Unosmom (May 3, 2009)

I'm so sorry for your loss , rest in peace little buddy.


----------



## luvMyBRT (Mar 8, 2010)

:frown::frown::frown:
I don't even know what to say. I am heartbroken for you. I had to re-read the new title of the thread several times. I am so sad.

Do you think she just had a bad reaction to the anesthesia? 

I wish these hugs could be real. ((hugs))


----------



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)

Sara...the hugs on here are real. They mean a lot to me. Everyone's kind words mean a lot. Thank you all so much.

They don't know what happened, but probably something that she was born with that caused her to have a bad reaction somehow. She was spayed at the shelter, since it was a part of the adoption contract. I didn't even think about this, since I deal with putting animals under anesthesia everyday and have never personally witnessed a bad reaction like this. I'm in shock still....but I don't blame the staff or the vet. I just wish I could have done blood work or something beforehand because if we could have picked up on something, she may still be alive right now :frown:

I feel terrible for Kit, he's so lonely and confused about what is going on. He's missed her all day, crying. And the fact that he wont ever get to cuddle with her again, breaks my heart. He used to suck on her toes it was so cute....I feel obligated to get him a companion even though I'm not ready. I need to do it for him. No kitten will replace her, she was the perfect little girl but deep down I know its what's best for Kit.

This is going to take me a long time to get over.


----------



## Ania's Mommy (Feb 8, 2009)

Gosh. I am so sorry. I know you only had her a short time, but they just have a special way of worming their way into your heart, huh? I just feel awful for the three of you. 

I'm so happy that she came to you in the first place and was the object of your whole pack's love and affection. She couldn't have had a better life, as horribly short as it was.

RIP baby Kaboodle. Hugs to all of you. :frown:


----------



## RachelsaurusRexU (Sep 4, 2010)

Oh my gosh, Natalie  I'm so sorry. I wish you were kidding...

She was such a beautiful little baby girl. I know there's nothing that anybody can say that will make you feel better right now, but please try to take comfort in the fact that she went from being a homeless little baby to having a wonderful family that loves her dearly and would have done anything for her. 

Big hugs to you, Jon and Kit


----------

